# Wine/Herb fest - Western PA



## Daisy317 (Apr 29, 2010)

May 15th 

10a-4p

Elk County Chamber of Commerce Wine & Herb Tour

Ridgway, PA (15853)

Tour area retailers, sampling wines & food while collecting potted herbs ready for planting in your own garden.

Tickets $20 each 
On sale April 15th.
21+ 

http://www.ridgwaychamber.com/


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, starting at 10 am... but don't you worry about looking like a lush... let's just say that the people in that town will be well ahead of you by then...


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds like a blast , cant wait to hear about how it goes!


----------

